#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 6

## Sakshi Dutta

*This is the Fifth LOL thread of LOL of the DAY!!!

So what is LOL of the DAY?

Full of fun, masti and humour, this easy to play contest will make you dig deep into those shelves of laughter and come up with wittiest and wackiest of jokes, images, videos or anything that you find funny.

Simply post it on the LOL of the day thread for that day and if your LOLer manages to get most Likes for the day, then you will be the winner of a free Rs.100 mobile recharge. Yes! Its as simple as thatAnd yes, you can win these recharges EVERYDAY!!

For more details about this contest click HERE

**So...What are you waiting for...Start LOLLING now!!! Remember..The LOL with the most LIKES Wins a FREE Mobile Recharge worth Rs. 100 every day!!**

IMP: You need to get atleast 10 LIKES on a post for it to be considered as LOL of the Day!! In case no posts receives 10 likes or more, then FE Admin team will decide the winner!

Please format your posts well to receive more likes...* 





  Similar Threads: F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 9 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 5 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 4 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 3 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 2

----------


## prasanjeet roy

Amazing bike ride... U&#39;ll be surprised 4 sure - YouTube


*oh my god........
amazing bike riding*

 :(rofl):

----------


## ankur47463

* Will you be my valentine?*

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

*POOR cindrella..............................  LOL*

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

*mind it .........................................    Lol*

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

*any harry potter fan here .........................  Hahaha     roflol   :d :d :d*

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

A man with a gun goes into a bank and demands their money.


Once he is given the money, he turns to a customer and asks,


'Did you see me rob this bank?'


The man replied, 'Yes sir, I did.'


The robber then shot him point blank, killing him instantly..


He then turned to a couple standing next to him and asked the man,


'Did you see me rob this bank?'

The man smartly replied...
.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

"No sir, I didn't, but my wife did!"

- Moral - When Opportunity knocks....MAKE USE OF IT !!!!

 :P: 
hahahahaha LOL

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

*You DIRTY MIND  

**


take a look again LOL..................... 

*

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

REAL 3 IDIOTS 
hahahaha*


HOW DARE YOU IDIOT POLE*


*plz press like botton if u like this one* 

still laughing LOL  :P:   :):  :):  :):  :):

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

*forgetting something 


*


a bit annoyng but still funny LOL  :P:

----------


## priyapareta

:D:  :(rofl):

----------


## priyapareta

:(rofl): 

 :(rofl):  :(clap):  :(clap):

----------


## priyapareta

:(clap): 

 :(yawn):

----------


## priyapareta

poor husband!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## priyapareta

lolz...........

----------


## priyapareta

lolz................

----------


## priyapareta

hehehe....stupid it's raining already...

----------


## priyapareta

lol........

wow what a missile launcher......

----------


## priyapareta

...............

----------


## priyapareta

share it and help cockroaches...

----------


## priyapareta

..................................

----------


## priyapareta

lol...............

----------


## priyapareta

A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend. A successful woman is one who can find such a man.............

----------


## priyapareta

judge: Tum apni limit cross kar rahe ho.
Lawyer: Kaun ***** aisa kehta he?
Judge: Tum ne muje sala bola?
Lawyer: Nahi My Lord, maine pucha KAUN SA LAW aisa kehta he?

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------

*Answering Service At The Mental Institute

"Hello, and welcome to the mental health hotline.

If you are obsessive-compulsive, press 1 repeatedly.

If you are co-dependent, please ask someone to press 2 for you.

If you have multiple personalities, press 3,4,5, and 6.

If you are paranoid, we know who you are and what you want. Stay on the line so we can trace your call.

If you are delusional, press 7 and your call will transferred to the mother ship.

If you are schizophrenic, listen carefully and a small voice will tell you which number to press.

If you are manic depressive, it doesn't matter which number you press, no one will answer.

If you have a nervous disorder, please fidget with the hash key until someone comes on the line.

If you are dyslexic, press 6969696969.

If you have amnesia, press 8 and state your name, address, phone number, date of birth, social security number, and your mother's maiden name.

If you have post-traumatic-stress disorder, slowly and carefully press 000.

If you have bipolar disorder, please leave a message after the beep, or before the beep, or after the beep. Please wait for the beep.

If you have short-term memory loss, press 9. If you have short term memory loss, press 9. If you have short term memory loss, press 9. If you have short term memory loss, press 9.

If you have low self esteem, please hang up. All our operators are too busy to talk to you."*

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*Winner will be declared soon.....
*

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*OMG! Again no posts could get 10 LIKES!! 

So it is left to the FE Editorial team to declare the Winner!

Winner of LOL of the Day for Day 6 is [MENTION=41439]ankur47463[/MENTION]

**He takes home a cool Rs.100 Mobile Recharge!!!*

----------

